# Scotland Detailing Meet (Perth)



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

A quick poll folks, which day (Sunday 18th or Sunday 25th) would suit most people??

Also, it looks like Dobbies Garden Centre car park was decided on for a location in previous thread but nothing finalised so if folks have ideas for a place to meet other than that, then post up. :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

25th March for me


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

25th would be better for me


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

I don`t think a company car park is ideal for a meet unless someone has contact with the the person who owns it

Garden centres are always mobbed on sundays,so can`t imagine why we hold one there?

Just my 2 pence worth

25th Would be best for me also


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

pete330 said:


> I don`t think a company car park is ideal for a meet unless someone has contact with the the person who owns it
> 
> Garden centres are always mobbed on sundays,so can`t imagine why we hold one there?
> 
> ...


Yes Pete garden centre carparks are mobbed on Sunday's.


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Somebody mentioned St.Johnstone's football ground car park......is that worth consideration?? I agree that garden centre car parks tend to be rather busy at weekends especially coming into spring......or is Dobbies car park big enough to lose 20 cars!


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

I would have thought most retail parks/ centres would be mobbed at the weekends. Industrial estates would be deserted though.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

gerry connelly said:


> Somebody mentioned St.Johnstone's football ground car park......is that worth consideration?? I agree that garden centre car parks tend to be rather busy at weekends especially coming into spring......or is Dobbies car park big enough to lose 20 cars!


I have had 3 large BMW Car Club Meets there in the past
Even when the marklet was on we went to bottom of car park
Loads of room

Here is one of the smaller meets
Huge carpark


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

Looks like St Johnstone were playing at home that day 

Jim

ps.. either days suits


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

pete330 said:


> I have had 3 large BMW Car Club Meets there in the past
> Even when the marklet was on we went to bottom of car park
> Loads of room
> 
> ...


This looks ideal for a location and so far, it looks like 25th March is the best day for this meet...


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

I'll agree with that.....if only I knew whereabouts it is in Perth??
Ok checked their website and found directions.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

25th for me too !


----------



## Glider (Jan 10, 2006)

Have a good one I'm working both.


----------



## beedie (Mar 15, 2006)

18th for me as i'm off to shetland the next weekend


----------



## paris (Apr 27, 2006)

What kind of stuff is going to be happening at the detailing meet?


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Probably just a chin wag and food given the time of year! We'll be having a few open days later in the year, and when we do proper detailing will be on the cards, as the location will be suitable. I've been to loads of meets where the football ground was used - spot on choice, as it's easy to find and likely to be quiet. I'll check my diary and see if I can make the 25th.


----------



## skid (Oct 5, 2006)

Dam it looks like i will be offshore for both of those dates


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

25th for me, but i'll only be going if my new wheels,coilovers & Vintage are on by then


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

25th for me too.


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

Ummm... did we come to a decision on the 18th /25th ?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

not yet i dont think


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

It does seem like the 25th has won the vote so its just finding a place to meet now.


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

I've taken a back seat with this, when I suggested it I didn't realise it was going to be so hard to please everyone.  
When a date or location is suggested, somewhere/when is always better!!
Next there will be a poll for the location :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

why dont we wait a month or two till Polished Bliss has premises?


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Well based on the poll results there are 3 people avail for the 18th whereas there are 16 avail for the 25th with a further 12 avail for either date.......have I wrongly assumed that the 25th is favourite??


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Clark said:


> why dont we wait a month or two till Polished Bliss has premises?


Sounds like a good idea but a small meet inbetween would be good just for a catch up


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

Gerry its makes sence to go for the 25th.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Right so are we going to agree on the 25th and try and get a location?

Would be nice even if its just a few people meeting up


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Clark said:


> why dont we wait a month or two till Polished Bliss has premises?


Because some of us dont wanna spend cash etc etc


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

So far there are two places suggested... Dobbies Gdn Ctre and St.Johnstones.What we could do is meet at Dobbies for coffee and a chat then move across the road to St.Johnstones for some paint correction instruction.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I think St johnstone are playing at home on that day


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

gerry connelly said:


> So far there are two places suggested... Dobbies Gdn Ctre and St.Johnstones.What we could do is meet at Dobbies for coffee and a chat then move across the road to St.Johnstones for some paint correction instruction.


Only trouble is there will be no power for getting the machines out, but hand polish demos could easily be done...

If there is a suggested location, looks like 25th is the best date for folks, we could certainly meet up for the general banter at leats, put a few names to faces and have a general chat about detailing...

Dobbies is likely to be mobbed, especially on a sunday, though somewhere that does food would be a good option at some point I would think, alas I dont know Perth area at all, but didn't someone suggest the Wheel Inn or something like that in Scone? Perhaps thats feasible?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm the same as you Dave i dont have a clue about Perth so any Perth locals please throw in a few suggestions


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

BM-Stu said:


> I've taken a back seat with this, when I suggested it I didn't realise it was going to be so hard to please everyone.
> When a date or location is suggested, somewhere/when is always better!!
> Next there will be a poll for the location :lol:


Chin up mate

Things like this it`s best to sort it out round what is best for you and if no one else wants to come then thats tuff:thumb:


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> I think St johnstone are playing at home on that day


They certainly do

Sun 25 Mar 07 Saints V Dundee 3pm

So that is a big no no for meeting there


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

May I suggest the Perth Visitor Centre( The MacBeth Experience) as a possible venue.I've often stopped there when travelling between Glasgow and Buckie....it has ample car parking and the food is good. It can be found on the A9 just 2 mls outside Perth on the way to Inverness. Apart from that I will have to rely on local knowledge.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

gerry connelly said:


> May I suggest the Perth Visitor Centre( The MacBeth Experience) as a possible venue.I've often stopped there when travelling between Glasgow and Buckie....it has ample car parking and the food is good. It can be found on the A9 just 2 mls outside Perth on the way to Inverness. Apart from that I will have to rely on local knowledge.


I remember going here a few times, is a good idea... I would second this personally. :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

This location does look very good


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

pete330 said:


> Chin up mate
> 
> Things like this it`s best to sort it out round what is best for you and if no one else wants to come then thats tuff:thumb:


Not at all Pete!!!!!

I'm really not fussed  It was just an idea to get a bit crack with the lads, now it's like planning an around the world trip!!!!

Here's another suggestion, how about ...... nope only kidding


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I think we should just go with this location and date and start getting names.

Any objections?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> I think we should just go with this location and date and start getting names.
> 
> Any objections?


Nope, sounds like a plan is about to be hatched... I'll let you start the list, mate! :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Nope, sounds like a plan is about to be hatched... I'll let you start the list, mate! :thumb:


thanks for that, just a few more details needed with times and that. Either PM me of keep posting in this thread to discuss


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> thanks for that, just a few more details needed with times and that. Either PM me of keep posting in this thread to discuss


I'd suggest early afternoon (lunch time), at the centre on 25th...


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

ok i will open up a new "official" thread tomorow with all the details, looks like its going to turn out like a good day!

Oh and 500 posts WOOHOO!!!!!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> ok i will open up a new "official" thread tomorow with all the details, looks like its going to turn out like a good day!
> 
> Oh and 500 posts WOOHOO!!!!!


Cool, well I'm a definite for the day, so will be posting up when the thread is started... Cheers! :thumb:


----------

